# New Title-24 residential lighting requirements



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Just heard about this for the first time myself this week. It was in regards to Can lights being required to be non incandescent, but wasn't sure of what else it covered. Thanks.


----------



## McCaa (Sep 3, 2009)

It's extremely easy. Install components that are energy efficient and you fill out a 2 page from. The form takes no more than 10 minutes.
Outside lights controlled via a photocell so that the lights don't come on during daylight hours. Its very simple. I do them all day long.

Commercial work is a little more complicated but the electrical engineer is responsible for all that so I just drop off the paperwork and forms that he's filled out to plancheck. Slam dunk.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Don't they also have mandate of using so called "California spec" motion sensor in certain areas of homes? 

The so called sensor switch must be turned on manually, turns off after a period of time, and must be capable of being turned off manually. It is not allowed to turn on automatically.


----------

